# can i feed my p's chicken



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

I was thinking of trying to feed my p's something new. Is it safe to feed my p's chicken?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I don't know how safe it is, but I know from experience that it is extremely messy.

In my tank it got shredded all over the substrate and left an oil slick on the surface of the water.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

really


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah, I had to gravel vac to get the crap up off the bottom. The oily stuff I had to dip a cup in and get it all out.

You'll have to ask someone else about how safe it is though.


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Go for it. They'll love it. But feed just so much as they eat. And give small pieces that they can eat it at once and doesn't rip it all over your tank. But yes it's true that it's quite messy and oily. I give chicken about couple times a month with no problem


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't see any reason to feed chicken. Stick to seafood.

Regards,

B


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Better to stick with seafood or food from water.
Chicken is oily (messy), but can be used very occasionally. Piranhas do eat birds in nature too.

Regards,


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

I gave mine a whole chckenclub, the leg. They loved it but i dont think you should give them chicken too often


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

The are is no reason to feed them chicken..Anyway if you want feed them
only 1 or 2 times a month.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Be EXTREMELY CAREFULL!!

Read this thread if you think im kidding...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=120769


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

THANKS EVERYONE. THE REASON WHY I ASK WAS BECAUSE I WAS THINKING OF BUYING A WHOLE CHICKEN AND FEED IT TO MY SHOAL


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

After reading that thread I'm more inclined to believe that it was bad chicken. I've owned various types of P's for years and have literally fed them everything except a shoplifter and I never had problems with it. With chicken, I always cut off the fat cause well, at least my p's would never eat it. Kinda funny cause they would eat all the meat but not the fat. Shoot I went through a period of giving them hotdogs until I read about it being so bad on here. I think moderation is the key here actually.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks again everyone


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I fed my super reds a chicken leg and they loved it. No mess due to sand bottom. If there was anything left on top of the sand someone quickly ate it. Once in a while i don't see a problem as long as you remove all the skin and there are no preservatives. I get my chicken fresh from the butchers.


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

maybe i should try to feed them something small first and see how that goes.


----------



## whitetrash88 (Jan 31, 2006)

I fed mine chicken and they loved it and it didnt leave a mess at all it just make the top of the water really slimy but i would not do it a again because of all teh slime but didint leave a mes with the bottom water


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks everyone again


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i hear its high in protein and a good way to buff up some smaller p's


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

there was another thread that we had goin about it. As it turns out if you feed your fish chicken you are not only putting your fish at risk of getting samionella but you are also puting yourself at risk as well. As fish are carriers of it if you introduce it to them they will cultivate it. Then whenever you reach into your tank or mess with the water at all you are exposing yourself to it. Altho feeding chicken is not a gaurentee that you will have one wtih samonella. there is a chance as chickens are kept in very poor conditions. I would stray away from feeding chicken at all.

heres the thread
chicken bad


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> there was another thread that we had goin about it. As it turns out if you feed your fish chicken you are not only putting your fish at risk of getting samionella but you are also puting yourself at risk as well. As fish are carriers of it if you introduce it to them they will cultivate it. Then whenever you reach into your tank or mess with the water at all you are exposing yourself to it. Altho feeding chicken is not a gaurentee that you will have one wtih samonella. there is a chance as chickens are kept in very poor conditions. I would stray away from feeding chicken at all.
> 
> heres the thread
> chicken bad


if piranha can consume dead, decaying fish in the wild im sure a chicken leg wouldnt hurt.


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

But then again, few people care if a few wild piranhas die due to bad meat, or if they get salmonella.
Many people care if even one aquarium-piranha does...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

rocker said:


> there was another thread that we had goin about it. As it turns out if you feed your fish chicken you are not only putting your fish at risk of getting samionella but you are also puting yourself at risk as well. As fish are carriers of it if you introduce it to them they will cultivate it. Then whenever you reach into your tank or mess with the water at all you are exposing yourself to it. Altho feeding chicken is not a gaurentee that you will have one wtih samonella. there is a chance as chickens are kept in very poor conditions. I would stray away from feeding chicken at all.
> 
> heres the thread
> chicken bad


if piranha can consume dead, decaying fish in the wild im sure a chicken leg wouldnt hurt.
[/quote]

The point is not that it will kill your fish. the point is that it can spread to you. The danger is not for the fish since they are mostly immune to the illness. however thru their handling and maintance of the tank you can contract the illness. So introducing it to the tank thru raw chicken isn't a great idea. read the linked article in that thread. it goes into detail.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

It's ok to feed your P's chicken but not a whole chicken just cut up bite size pieces and only feed untill the P's are full. Do not leave chicken pieces in the tank. If you feed bite size pieces then you will not have as much oily crap and left overs. so try at your own risk. good luck


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> there was another thread that we had goin about it. As it turns out if you feed your fish chicken you are not only putting your fish at risk of getting samionella but you are also puting yourself at risk as well. As fish are carriers of it if you introduce it to them they will cultivate it. Then whenever you reach into your tank or mess with the water at all you are exposing yourself to it. Altho feeding chicken is not a gaurentee that you will have one wtih samonella. there is a chance as chickens are kept in very poor conditions. I would stray away from feeding chicken at all.
> 
> heres the thread
> chicken bad


if piranha can consume dead, decaying fish in the wild im sure a chicken leg wouldnt hurt.
[/quote]

The point is not that it will kill your fish. the point is that it can spread to you. The danger is not for the fish since they are mostly immune to the illness. however thru their handling and maintance of the tank you can contract the illness. So introducing it to the tank thru raw chicken isn't a great idea. read the linked article in that thread. it goes into detail.
[/quote]

dude i dont think well catch any deseases :laugh:

this is why we wash our hands before and after we handle food like chicken. 
if u so scared then dont do it :rasp:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Totaly your choice, but I think you are missing the connection between the fish the chicken and the water. 
Actually read the article thats linked on that page.
Heres the link for you. You need to read between the lines. It dosen't refferance to feeding the fish. however the issue remains once samonella is introduced reguardless of how it is introduced your tank will be contaminated. This is the issue.

Why chicken is bad for your fish. 

Washing your hands will do nothing if the chicken that you put in your tank is infected. once it hits the water the water is contaminated. once the fish eat it the fish is contaminated. Clean the water the fish is still contaminated and will re-contaminate the water.

Again tho the risk is yours to take.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dude cmon ur tretaing it like it will give u aids.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

let me guess....you wont walk an un beaten path threw a forest.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

rocker said:


> let me guess....you wont walk an un beaten path threw a forest.


How does this statement pertain? If I know that right off the path I have a fair chance of getting bitten from a rattler. yeah no I stay on the path. This would be walking blindly thru the forrest knowing that they were there and not caring about getting bit.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Totaly your choice, but I think you are missing the connection between the fish the chicken and the water.
> Actually read the article thats linked on that page.
> Heres the link for you. You need to read between the lines. It dosen't refferance to feeding the fish. however the issue remains once samonella is introduced reguardless of how it is introduced your tank will be contaminated. This is the issue.
> 
> ...


Black Sunshine you bring up some good points and like you, I will stay away from the chicken. I don't see the point anyway. They get better nutrition from smelt, shrimp or any fish available at the fish market.

Hater


----------

